# About surge



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

I know that this is a rookie question, but I want to see whats what......Looking at the position of my car on the map, if I were to receive a ping from a vehicle that is "just outside" of the surge zone (like N. Vermont ave slightly to the East or Griffith Park slightly to the north)....Would the pax have to pay the 2.4x surge or do we BOTH have to be inside of the surge area?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

getemtheresafely said:


> I know that this is a rookie question, but I want to see whats what......Looking at the position of my car on the map, if I were to receive a ping from a vehicle that is "just outside" of the surge zone (like N. Vermont ave slightly to the East or Griffith Park slightly to the north)....Would the pax have to pay the 2.4x surge or do we BOTH have to be inside of the surge area?
> View attachment 4276


Pax has to be in zone of surge.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Pax would have to be in the surge zone if you expect to make an actual profit on the fare, huh?

I might also suggest that divulging your personal data here is not in your best interests if you want to speak frankly without the possibility of deactivation for disgruntledness.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Pax would have to be in the surge zone if you expect to make an actual profit on the fare, huh?
> 
> I might also suggest that divulging your personal data here is not in your best interests if you want to speak frankly without the possibility of deactivation for disgruntledness.


"Disgruntledness" LMAO


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Oops


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> "Disgruntledness" LMAO


Feel free to use financial discontent. Spell check wouldn't correct 'disgruntled' ness.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Thx....I just realized that


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh, it's too late now. Uber's got ya.


----------

